# I think im pregnant but negative tests



## MissKM

hello, i was wondering if anyone can help me out.
the thing is im absolutely positive im pregnant, i have all the signs...constantly feeling ill, throwing up, changes in toilet habits, believe it or not im even sure i can see that hormone line which ive never had before (even though id be way to early in pregnancy for it to appear from what ive read), i feel bloated amongst other things, but ive taken three tests all coming up negative...
im beginning to think im actually going mad!!!
im phoning the doctors on monday cause i cant keep going on like this. can anyone offer anything which might put my mind at rest till then.


----------



## emilyjade

how far so you think you could be?


----------



## MissKM

i really dont know, i would say it must be around 2 weeks since conception, but im not sure if i should be feeling all these symptoms that early on


----------



## Mummy~L

You can feel symptoms from staight away! Is there any chance you could have ov'd a bit late?? 
Try testing again in a few days or ask the doctors to do blood test to confirm xx


----------



## Miss Boo

Don't always believe the tests - a friend of mine too several negative tests but sure enough she was!


----------



## MissKM

im not sure to be honest, cause i havent had a period in over a year due to being on cerazette. but about a week ago i started to get some cramping in my stomach (which i didnt feel was normal for me) so i came off it straight away and one at a time more pregnancy symptoms started appearing.
very confused...not sure if i am pregnant or if these are also signs of stopping the pill.
but stopping the pill doesnt explain the ache i was feeling before hand.


----------



## pichi

coming off the pill can show the same signs as pregnancy can hun. when i first came off the pill i felt sick, tired, i think i even felt dizzy... it was all the side effects of coming off the pill and not conception.

if you're convinced you might be pregnant go to the Dr's and ask for a blood test x


----------



## MissKM

hiya,
ye im going to phone up tomorrow and get an appointment.
i just really need to know whats going on with my body...i feel at a total loss
do you know how long it takes to get the results of a pregnancy blood test? x


----------



## pichi

i'm not sure personally as i never needed one but i think you can get the results that day... i THINK


----------



## MissKM

thank you...i shall find out soon, been told to phone up at 8:00am on wed for an appointment with doc x


----------



## pichi

Hope you get the results you want :)


----------



## MissKM

thank you...can i just say, your little one is absolutely beautiful x


----------



## Sideways 8

hi MissKM I just stumbled upon your thread, have you gotten to the doc yet?


----------



## MissKM

not yet i phoned up today as i wanted an appointment for weds, but they told me to phone at 8am weds morning to book 1, so hopefully i should get to see someone then. 

doctors...i dont understand why they just cant write your name in a little book of appointments!!


----------



## Sideways 8

I know it's crazy. Good luck hon, and keep us posted!


----------



## MissKM

thank you...i will do
its very strange, im excited but dont want to get too excited, and then scared cause if im not pregnant i want to know whats going on with my body!! x


----------



## Sideways 8

I can understand! I'm not trying to frighten you, but I had that same feeling in early November last year, my AF was due, never showed, had symptoms but getting all bfn. 3 weeks later still no AF, still getting bfn, I decided to start temping and see what my temps were, they were below ovulation temps. Went to doctor and he said I hadn't even ovulated yet (weird!). That cycle was 72 days, thankfully he put me on some meds to kickstart my period. I got my bfp that next cycle :)


----------



## edthedog

Hi MissKM,

I do hope you get the news you want but just to say Cerazette is notorious for giving very strong false pregnancy symptoms when you stop it. In fact, that is how I found this forum in October 2009 - I googled pregnancy symptoms and cerazette and got led here. I had so many very convincing symptoms I even told my oh I was pregnant despite no positive tests!! Suffice to say I wasn't :-(

If you go in to the TTC section and search cerazette you will find lots of threads on the subject.

Good luck though - don't want to put a dampner on things but also don't want you to be gutted like I was!

Hugs xxx


----------



## MissKM

wow...how strange are our bodies lol. 
to be honest if i see the doctor and he says im not pregnant ill be disappointed but ill be going back on the pill, cause my OH really wants to wait a bit longer, 

if i am...it happened while i was on the pill though...strange...but i suppose its possible


----------



## MissKM

hi edthedog, thanks for this, ive heard people have had difficulties conceiving after coming off it but didnt realise that it could mimic pregnancy!!! what on earth do doctor put us on sometimes...ill deff have a look in the TTC section. thanks again xx


----------



## MissKM

hi everyone...just a little update...
seen the doctor today...who confirmed im not pregnant and has put me back on the pill to see if my body sorts itself out...if i dont feel better within a few weeks im to go back and get a few tests done...i hope i do feel better then ill know ive not gone mad lol. kinda upset theres no baby on the horizon but in reality it wasnt really the right time i suppose xx


----------



## Sideways 8

aww hun sorry :hugs:
Good luck to you in the future. Thanks for the update, I was wondering about you!


----------



## MissKM

thank you huni...good luck to you aswell
pm me if you like...you can keep me up to date with how your pregnancy's going xx


----------



## MissSweet28

Hi everyone,

I'm new to this site. I came across this thread when I googled" i think im pregnant but negative tests"

Let me tell you a little bit about whats going on with me. My cycles have always been reg and on my bday(march 19th) af decided to show up(great gift eh lol) it lasted the normal 5 days. We had intercourse March 24th. It came back April 1-4. May it was 2 days late and showed up on May 2-4. I started to get really bad back pain,nauseous,threw up twice,breasts got tender,dizzy,headaches,my sense of smell got stronger,was going to the bathroom a lot. So i took a hpt and it was neg. A week later i still was getting the above symptoms but was getting worse. My belly started to grow and i looked almost 2 months prego. Ive been a fit woman and had my 6pack i had worked so hard for. I went and took another test 2 weeks later and still neg. I went to the hospital May 18 and they did a blood and urine test.

After waiting 4 hours for an answer the doc told me everything was neg and they didnt need to give me an US. She told me my cycle could be due to stress(seriously 4 hours for me to hear its stress). Either way i shrugged it off and continued with my life. AF decided to show up again on May 28th and lasted 2 days. I got severe cramps and it was really heavy but the pain in my stomach was so intense I could barely walk so I called in from work and my bf went and got me gingerale and i took a 4 hour nap. That day was so hot fans would not cool me off and then I would get cold shivers in 38 degree weather. After I slept I felt somewhat ok but still my stomach was still sensitive to the touch. I then started to notice more changes in my body.

I went to see my family doc who I explained everything that had gone on and he said I could possibly be pregnant but then asked if my bf had had a vasectomy and I told him yes 9 years ago.(we've been together over 5 years) So I haven't been on the pill ever,nor do we use condoms. My doc did a pap test and the same day I got 2 vials of blood taken 1 for pregnancy and 2nd for hormonal imbalance. 

In that time frame my belly still continued to grow and more symptoms started to show like my memory was horrible( my memory is pretty amazing LOL) walking was tiring,I have been waddling, my breasts grew bigger then ever(going from a c32-c36, having white stuff come out of my right nipple,veins are showing more(road map) I feel tickles in my belly a lot lately,my stomach pulses more, i crave weird things lately like peanut butter and pickle sandwiches, im gaining weight in only my hips,breasts and stomach. I see that line you get on your belly and im still always tired.

I called my doc a week later from seeing him and the recept told me all my tests came back neg and that I am not pregnant. I asked about my pap and she told me would still take 2 weeks up to a month for an answer but if i didnt hear back from them that everything was alright and im good. Im waiting 9 days for my two ultrasounds. Abdominal one and a trans-vaginal one. I want just clear answers but confused as to why all these tests are coming back negative and yet I feel movement in my belly. 

Also ontop of all this,my mom was 5 months pregnant when she found out she was pregnant with me and she too had all negative tests and both my family doc and her own mother thought she was crazy but she knew she was indeed pregnant. She also had her tubes tied and a year later she was pregnant with my brother. Im very sorry for such a long story but in order for people to know what im going through I need to tell them this story 

Thanks so much for reading my novel lol and hope to hear back from you soon. I will keep you posted about my Ultrasound in 9 days :flower:


----------



## fl00b

aw good luck hun, hope you get the result you want :hugs:


----------



## MissSweet28

Well I had my US today :( tech didnt find anything in there. She examined me from breast plate to pubic bone left and right side of me and found nothing. Im a lil mad tho cause my doc asked for a trans vaginal one done and i didnt get it done. I see him a week today so I'll be having a lil talk with him about that. 

On another note I started to bleed yesterday and it was light then today it was light but not heavy and no clots and about 2 hours from coming back from the hospital it was gone. I really don't know whats going on but they say US's dont lie....*shrugs* i guess it just isnt meant to be :( thanks everyone for listening to me . Take care :)


----------

